
Steve Jobs: People Are Voting Against Flash By Buying An iPad Every 3 Seconds - McKittrick
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/01/steve-jobs-people-are-voting-against-flash-by-buying-an-ipad-every-3-seconds/
======
melling
The Internet cannot be built around a plugin from one company. We are much
better off taking the one step back then moving two steps forward. Soon there
will be at least five good browsers that support Html5/css3. If we can get
canvas support in ie9, html5 usage is going to exploded.

~~~
codeview
Internet is not built around Flash.It exists to compliment what the regular
web cant (Device access, DRM enabled video etc) Have you tried running any
content rich html5 app on an iPad? It rendering frame rate is so bad that it
is unsable.

IMHO, right now , Flash (while being a resource hog) is the best medium to
deliver "engaging-rich" content on the internet.

~~~
zweben
The point is that the iPad is helping, and will continue to help, HTML5 become
the new best medium for rich content. Apple isn't always concerned with using
whatever is best or most practical at the moment. Sometimes they want to help
along less established technologies that have the potential to be even better.

------
jacquesm
People are voting for flash by not buying one more iPad every 2 seconds.

Really, you can't take a sold iPad as a vote against flash, besides there
could be any number of people that have _not_ bought it for the exact same
reason.

From a computer manufacturer you'd expect better logic.

~~~
awolf
The poor logic originates from the techcrunch headline... Not what Steve Jobs
said.

>“People seem to be liking the iPad,” Jobs said to laughs and applause. “We’ve
sold one every three seconds since we launched it,” he added.

~~~
jacquesm
Check the title here:

> Steve Jobs: People Are Voting Against Flash By Buying An iPad Every 3
> Seconds

If they attribute that to Steve Jobs then he has either said it or TC is
completely out to lunch on this one.

~~~
dieterrams
Journalistic outlets frequently like to use a paraphrase of what someone said
or implied as their headline. Some paraphrases are pretty accurate, while
others are trash. This is the latter.

Here's transcription from Engadget:

\----------

> 6:33PM Walt: And what... we'll move on to the next thing you don't want to
> talk about. What if the market says 'hey it's important enough to us...'
> there's some great stuff out there in Flash. What if the market says it
> wants it? What if people say the iPad is crippled?

> 6:34PM Steve: Well things are packages. Some things are good in a product,
> some things are bad. If the market tells us we're making bad choices, we'll
> make changes. We're just trying to make great products. We don't think this
> is great and we're going to leave it out. We're going to take the heat
> because we want to make the best product in the world for customers!

> 6:35PM Steve: If we succeed, they'll buy them! If we don't, we won't sell
> any. And I have to say, people seem to be liking the iPad! (huge laughs and
> applause)

\----------

Nowhere in here does he imply that people are voting against Flash by buying
iPads. He's saying that people seem to be buying and liking iPads even though
they don't have Flash.

------
16g
I bought an Ipad not because it left out Flash,Java ,Qt and those; but because
i wanted to see what the hype is all about. I was just curious. I wasnt voting
for or against anyone.

------
codifier
HTML5 rendering on iPad's webkit is an absolute disaster. So perhaps they are
voting against HTML5 rendering in acceptable framerates.

------
10ren
> Jobs: Adobe had a chance to get Flash on their devices, but came up short.

> Jobs: this removal of Flash was simply the latest in a series of moves Apple
> has always taken to stay ahead of the curve.

Seems inconsistent.

~~~
ahk
How so? If you've invested some amount of resources in something but it didn't
work out, the best move is to cut your losses and move on.

~~~
10ren
Different motivation. The reason you give differs from "staying ahead of the
curve".

